# Windows XP audio driver for Compaq Presario CQ60 313SA



## wmlockhart (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,

I wonder if someone would kindly direct me to a download of the Windows XP driver for the audio device in a Compaq Presario CQ60 313SA

Thank you.

Walter


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Product specifications:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...53&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=nz&product=3927357&lang=en

Audio system3D Sound Blaster Pro compatible sound 16 bit integrated:

Go here for driver:
http://support.creative.com/Products/product_list.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster#


----------



## wmlockhart (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for your help. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find a driver at the site you recommended. They only have drivers for Win3.x and DOS. Any other suggested download locations? Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello

Find them here for all Possible Microsoft OSes

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3924919&


----------



## wmlockhart (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. But no Audio driver for Win XP.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

The driver for the pc should of come on the xp cd disc, it is old.
I gave the link for creative also, but that driver is probably not 
available anymore.


----------



## wmlockhart (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you Riskyone101 I appreciate your help. Yes, I agree, it should have come with the install CD and it looks like the manufacturer is no longer hosting the download. Thanks again. Walter.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

3D Sound Blaster Pro 

try windows update for it

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3927357


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

ty dai, you beat me to it. good one.


----------

